# Geheimtipp(s) für die MS Südwind?



## Nimos (29. März 2010)

moin moin liebe Hochseeangler,

am 10.4 ist es wieder soweit es geht zum ersten mal 2010 zum Hochseeangeln. Meine Frage an euch ist nun vorerst einmal was könnt ihr mir Empfehlen? Pilken oder Naturköderangeln? Ich wollte die Senioren bei uns mal so richtig in Grund und Boden angeln


----------



## Lenneprofi (29. März 2010)

*AW: Geheimtipp(s) für die MS Südwind?*

Hallo Nimos,

meinst Du die Südwind ab Fehmarn Burgstaaken?


----------



## Nimos (29. März 2010)

*AW: Geheimtipp(s) für die MS Südwind?*

genau die #h


----------



## Dorschbremse (29. März 2010)

*AW: Geheimtipp(s) für die MS Südwind?*

Richte Dich auf beides in vernünftigen Mengen ein und schau Tibor und Micha über die Schulter..... die beiden stehen meistens an der Heckreling stb. 
Nimm´auch Gummis mit.

Auf Kuttern Tagesvorraussagen zu treffen überfordert 99% aller Kristallkugeln :m


----------



## Lenneprofi (30. März 2010)

*AW: Geheimtipp(s) für die MS Südwind?*

Ich kann mich da nur anschließen - Vorhersagen über das Tagesergebnis übersteigt bei weitem meine Fähigkeiten obwohl ich die Gegend wirklich kenne.

Sollte der Wind nicht zu stark sein, bringt die folgende Technik die meisten Bisse:
- Leichte Ostseepilkrute um 3m mit 15er geflochtener Schnur
- Jigkopf 80-120g mit 12cm Gummi (im Moment ist Heringszeit, daher unbedingt blau mit Glitter mitnehmen.
- Kleine Pilker bis 100g
Köder weit werfen und zum Grund absinken lassen, dann kurz schnell einholen, abstoppen, weiter einholen. Schnur nicht locker werden lassen, die meisten Bisse kommen beim Abstoppen.

Bei sehr ruhigem Wetter ohne nennswerte Drift klappt Naturköder garantiert besser. Brauchst Du dabei auch Tipps?


----------



## MFT-Chris (30. März 2010)

*AW: Geheimtipp(s) für die MS Südwind?*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> *Nimm´auch Gummis mit.* *Rüschtüsch* :m:m:m
> 
> Auf Kuttern Tagesvorraussagen zu treffen überfordert 99% aller Kristallkugeln :m


 
Nur eins ist sicher, an diesem Tag wird's Gummifischwetter


----------



## Macker (31. März 2010)

*AW: Geheimtipp(s) für die MS Südwind?*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Nur eins ist sicher, an diesem Tag wird's Gummifischwetter



|sagnix
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Lenneprofi (1. April 2010)

*AW: Geheimtipp(s) für die MS Südwind?*

@ MFT-Cris:

Ist Deine Glaskugel zu verkaufen????


----------



## FehmarnAngler (1. April 2010)

*AW: Geheimtipp(s) für die MS Südwind?*

Pilker solo 40-150gr, leichte 3m Pilkrute und gute Flechtschnur, so habe ich die letzten 5 male (die letzten 5 Wochenenden, Sonntag bin ich wieder auf der Silverland) im Vergleich zum ganzen Kutter gut und sehr gut gefangen. Bei den Farben kann ich dir wenig sagen, habe zwar eine bunte Box mit, verwende aber immer nie die selben Farben wie Rot, Orange und Pink oder Rosa. Das rauswerfen solltest du nur in der Andrift machen (ist meißtens die "warme" und "ruhige" Seite, in der Abdrift brauchst du nur unnötig viel Zusatzgewicht. Naturköder ist mir zu teuer und auffwändig, ohne Riesengewichte treibt alles zu schnell zum Hachbarn. Vorallem kann man in letzter Zeit die Wetterberichte rund um Fehmarn total vergessen. |krach:

Andere wichtige Sachen (wie das Rübergucken zu einigen der Profis auf der Südwind :m) wurden schon genannt.


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## shorty 38 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Geheimtipp(s) für die MS Südwind?*

Hallo, wir waren vom 28.3. - 1.4. mit der MS Seho draussen und haben jeden Tag im Fehmarnbelt gefischt. Der Fang war gut, wobei es leider sehr viele kleine Dorsche gab. Wir konnten aber auch einige gute Dorsche zwischen 2 und 10 Kg überlisten. Die besten Fänge wurden auf kleine Pilker gemacht, die Solo an dünner geflochtenen Schnurr geführt wurden. Auf Gummifisch lief nichts und auf Wattwurm oder Ringler waren sofort die kleinen Dorsche da. In 2 Nächten haben wir querab vom Niobedenkmal im Norden von Fehmarn über Nacht geankert und hierbei auf Watt- oder Seeringelwurm Flundern bis 1 Kg gewicht erwischt. Gruß Shorty


----------

